

What If London’s Geography Were As Distorted As Its Tube Map? - mikeocool
http://www.looksgood.de/log/2012/02/metrography-london-tube-map-to-large-scale-collective-mental-map/

======
tantalor
What causes the deformation to be so jagged? Is this just an artifact of the
animation?

<http://i.imgur.com/WCUfO.png>

